# BBL. lockup a lot harsher on MK-25 Navy then my P227 Carry.



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Seems the bbl. lockup is much harsher on the MK-25 Navy,then on the P227 Carry. I notice markings "smiles" on top and bottom of the MK-25 bbl. I see no sign of any contact of the finish of the P227 Carry bbl.
Don't think it's a problem,just think the lockup is different on the MK-25.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is normal for Sigs. The barrel is fit tighter. They say to use plenty of lubricant on the rails and in that area on a Sig. 

On many guns, it's normal to develop wear there. It's no big deal


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The finish on all my Sig barrels have wear marks... haven't seen a Sig without em'. No biggie, and not uncommon... does not hinder performance one bit.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I understand there is not a problem,and the markings are normal. 
But what i think is there is a difference in the mechanical bbl. locking system on my WK-25 Navy, then there is on my P227 Carry. Not sure this is a fact it just seems it could be.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

You are talking about your *MK*-25 and not WK-25 correct?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was going to ask what a WK-25 Navy is.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

MK . . . WK, too many model/letters to keep up with anyway (ha ha).


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

In-Sight said:


> You are talking about your *MK*-25 and not WK-25 correct?


Can't recall when i started calling it WK,you are correct it's MK-25.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Probably a simple typo and you never even looked back...no big deal...we knew what you meant.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> Can't recall when i started calling it WK,you are correct it's MK-25.


No biggie at all and again, we knew what you meant. Main thing is, you have one :smt038.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

In-Sight said:


> No biggie at all and again, we knew what you meant. Main thing is, you have one :smt038.


Yes it gets to be a task keeping my little mind on track.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> Yes it gets to be a task keeping my little mind on track.


I think I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> Can't recall when i started calling it WK,you are correct it's MK-25.


Think i have corrected it.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

MK-25 Navy is a great weapon that has a gold anchor on the left side of the slide. My brother is very accurate with his and I am getting interested in purchasing one myself. It is said the Navy Seals carry them???
J


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

cedarhill said:


> MK-25 Navy is a great weapon that has a gold anchor on the left side of the slide. My brother is very accurate with his and I am getting interested in purchasing one myself. It is said the Navy Seals carry them???
> J


The MK-25 Navy is the standard Seal issue. And i really like mine,it's a great shooting Sig.


----------

